# Desks of the Rich and Famous: Workspaces of Highly Creative People



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2014)

Ever wondered how your favorite artist gets their work done? No, we mean, exactly how. As in, if we use the same pen Hemingway used, and the same kind of paper, and at the same time of day, maybe we’ll… nevermind. Regardless of pen type, there is something fascinating about the artist’s desk, and like anything else, everyone will draw their own far-reaching conclusions. In particular, it seems like everyone has their own opinion about what the state of someone’s workspace “means,” and we guess it has more to do with what the adage-makers own desks looked like than anything else. Whether a cluttered desk means a cluttered mind, or whether a cluttered desk just means a cluttered desk, or whether a messy desk is a sign of genius, we don’t know. 
http://flavorwire.com/151458/desks-of-the-rich-and-famous-workspaces-of-highly-creative-people






We always imagined that Einstein’s desk, pictured here on the day he died, would be a messy jumble. But check out those bookcases on either side of the chalkboard — that’s evidence of the left-brain/right-brain dichotomy if we’ve ever seen it.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmmmn, my own desk is way too tidy! I think I may leave it in a jumble, and people will think I am brainy.


----------

